# online-wieviel MB "verbraucht" man pro Stunde?



## tibu (20. August 2008)

Kurze Frage, wieviel MB "verbraucht" man wenn man eine Stunde surft, also nur liest, zb. SpOn usw.
Und wieviel verbraucht man bei einer Stunde onlinegames, zb. WOW?

Wie siehts mit einer Stunde Internetradio aus?


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (20. August 2008)

Kannst du einfach mit Programmen wie dem T-DSL Manager selbst testen


----------



## SpaM_BoT (20. August 2008)

tibu schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, wieviel MB "verbraucht" man wenn man eine Stunde surft, also nur liest, zb. SpOn usw.
> Und wieviel verbraucht man bei einer Stunde onlinegames, zb. WOW?
> 
> Wie siehts mit einer Stunde Internetradio aus?


Das kann dir wohl keiner so genau sagen, da es immer unterschiedlich ist


----------



## Philster91 (20. August 2008)

Bei mir kann man es auch einfach im Router-Interface angucken, vielleicht gehts bei dir ja auch.

Aber pauschal lässt sich da wirklich keine Aussage treffen.


----------



## tibu (20. August 2008)

phil.cf schrieb:


> Bei mir kann man es auch einfach im Router-Interface angucken, vielleicht gehts bei dir ja auch.
> 
> Aber pauschal lässt sich da wirklich keine Aussage treffen.


 

Ah, Danke.
Funktioniert im Routerinterface.
Mir wollte nämlich gerade jemand weis machen, das 5 Stunden I-Netradio 5Gig verbraucht.


----------



## DanielX (20. August 2008)

So hier mal mein Verbrauch eines Monats.

44324MB - Ein Monat

44324/30 = 1477,46MB - Ein Tag

1477,46/24 = 61,56MB - Eine Stunde

PS: Meistens fällt es aber noch um so 10GB pro Monat höher aus.


----------



## pixelflair (20. August 2008)

Würde ja heißen 1000mb pro Stunde , macht 16mb pro Minute Oo.. Dann wäre übrigens eine mp3 über 3minuten so mal locker über 30mb groß


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2008)

Mein Router hat einen Onlinezähler, da kann ich nachschauen, wenn ich will.
Habe ich mal gemacht, als ich TDU online gefahren habe.
6 Stunden gefahren, knapp 1GB Daten getauscht.
Finde ich heftig nur fürs Online rumfahren.


----------



## Bennz (20. August 2008)

DanielX schrieb:


> So hier mal mein Verbrauch eines Monats.
> 
> 44324MB - Ein Monat
> 
> ...



Da sind ja meine ~210242MB  in nem Monat nich viel
mein beste 386755MB


----------



## heartcell (20. August 2008)

Bennz schrieb:


> Da sind ja meine ~210242MB  in nem Monat nich viel
> mein beste 386755MB


na bennz alte socke^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2008)

Mein Rekord liegt bei *zensiert*. 

Hätte nicht gedacht, das man überhaupt soviel ziehen kann.


----------



## Ecle (21. August 2008)

Mit meiner Internet Verbindung kann man tatsächlich nicht so viel ziehen ^^


----------

